# Torn any ideas?



## Dbright (Oct 15, 2012)

I currently own a 2013 can am xmr and a 05 brute and am looking to do some trading or selling and end up with a new bike. 

I cannot decide what I want so I was wanting some ideas. First I will start with the down side of each I have. 

Xmr has lift, 29.5 law2 w/w, power commander, and rhino axels. It is to long and to heavy. I have broken two front diffs, air ride won't stay working, broke a rear trailing arm, and it burned up a wiring harness. Given all that it rides like a caddy and I like the power stearing. Not so much a fan of the visco lock. 

Brute has high comp. and pistons with springs in clutch on 29.5 law w/w. Snorkel Cdi lift springs, lift, rad relo and prolly other stuff I am forgetting. It is a beast tears the mud up and is a blast to ride. I am tweaking carbs, adjusting valves, or replacing chains, tensioners, working on actuator, rebuilding diffs, or something every other ride. 

I ride big tires in deep mud and am rough on them, within reason. I want something that does not exist. A Atv I can beat on and not work on lol. What is y'all's opinion on what would be best for what I want? Rene, rzr, scrambler, new brute. Just some things I am considering so far. Upsides? Downsides?


----------



## JeremysForeman500 (Feb 26, 2013)

Buy a Honda. Not as many CC's but absolutely super reliable. I've had my foreman since 2012 and beat the hell out of it, haven't put any money into it besides aftermarket stuff


----------



## Dbright (Oct 15, 2012)

Man after the brute I just don't know if I could handle a honda. I have had them in the past and they were awesome, then. Haven't looked into the new ones cause I know they still haven't gotten into the market with the big boys. But another super down side was no front locker, think they fixed that this year didn't they?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I had a brute and sold it now have a 420 rancher and 700 viking and ride the 420 with gear reduction and have a blast on it cuz I know it isn't gonna break.....my brute was very fun but always had me wrenching on it at rides and that's not cool


----------



## JeremysForeman500 (Feb 26, 2013)

Just get a rincon and slap a bunch of mods on it. I want a big HP bike but every person I talk to says they break something every ride. I got the 2012 foreman 500 with a pipe, 30" backs, 2" lift and 35% gr and it has never let me down. I'm trying to sell my brute 650 and buy a rincon for reliability


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

If you go back with can am go with a base model most people that have problems have upper models. Never had a serious problem with my outty 1000. As far as Hondas go in my experience 420 rancher or the 500 foreman are the ones to go with the rest are garbage for mud. But great for what they were intended. Just my experience.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbright (Oct 15, 2012)

How do u ride your outty 1k? I have ridden with rincons brutes and grizzlys that ride like I do. Actually when I think about it the xmr had probably been broke down less than all of them. Then there is the size issue as well. Hate the length of it. 

The reason I went with the xmr is so I could have a valid warranty with the big tires lift snorkel ect. They did replace 2 front diffs on warranty.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I ride mine extremely hard even use it to pull trees from the back of my property I have friends that have grizzlys and they love them to I don't like the seat of the grizz but it is a good bike. My cousin drowned his out at least 4 times on the same ride and it still runs good. I also have a brute and love it I learned fast that the brute is extremely high maint. The last part of my last post was ment for Hondas only lol


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

I love my brute. I slapped some zillas on her soley for the fact of having lighter tires so that I have less strain on my axles. My zillas go through anything my buddy's laws see.

I haven't ridden as much as I'd like to this year as my upcoming wedding has gotten in the way of that, but last year I rode the hell outta her & I have yet to need to fix anything.

maybe the newer brutes have a lot of the issues worked out that the old ones had. plus the newer 750's are fuel inject w/ power steering. no screwing with carbs, although i don't mind tweaking on my 650's carbs. like i said though, lighter tires means less wear on your bike.


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

get a outlander xt or renegade as far as i know only the xmrs have had real problems like you described and i have had my outy for a 5 months and already have 700 mi on it no problems and i have 28s and snorkeld and thats it but after owning this can am I will not go back to honda or any other brand until they come out with something ridiculous awsome I just dont wanna lose the power!


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

If you cannot go to a honda, consider a grizzly 700 with tires, but NO lift. The lift is the reason 90% of the time axles and differentials break. Kawasaki's are maintenance hogs. They have gotten somewhat better lately, but not a fan of nikasil aluminum cylinders.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

